# Hillary Clinton for president in 2016?!



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*​Word is that more and more people want Hillary Clinton to run for president in 2016. If she does, would you consider voting for her?*


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Hillary Clinton seriously looks like she's dying.










I'd focus more on whoever the Vice President would be because she is looking mighty haggard. Bill doesn't look too hot either.

This post has no political opinion but I had to say something about this lol


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm stuck between "NO! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD NO!" and "i dont care" since I'm an anarchist and I don't approve of any of your rulers


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Don't care ¬_¬ *unamerican anyway*


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Dear god no.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


>


If it were possible to elect nobody to run government, delivering everyone's policies and desires, then maybe. Though "Nobody" is not real yet most people aren't keen on his illusive daemon "anarchy", whose just another politician with grand promises.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

No..... NOOOO!!!! D: D: D: D:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't really want someone turning 80 during their presidency, no thanks.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have reached the I don't care stage. I think that the next president will be chosen by super PACs.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

NO. Now I admit I haven't really looked that much into where she stands on most issues, but I'm pretty sure I remember from childhood (10-14ish) that she was big on censorship, because, you know, the _children_.


----------



## Alex2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably not. I think she has it in her to be President but if she's for more of the same policies the past Presidents have kept to I'd probably vote for someone else.


----------

